# Kessil Timer



## Crumbs (8 Mar 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a bit stuck in searching for a timer for my A150 amazon sun. Have recently gone through two mechanical ones, both of which advertised a 3000w limit. They probably weren't the most solidly built, having come from a local supermarket.  Can anyone recommend an alternative that has worked for them?

My plants need your help!

Cheers


----------



## Alastair (8 Mar 2014)

Belkin remote timers. Absolutely brilliant. ........


----------



## BigTom (8 Mar 2014)

I've just got a bog standard electrical timer from B&Q, seems to do the job.


----------



## Crumbs (8 Mar 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## t.doyle (11 Mar 2014)

I use a Switch box with timers built into it for each 'channel/electrical aplliance'. Made by Evolution aqua, it's da boi! although a bit pricey if wanting to just time one thing...


----------



## ian_m (11 Mar 2014)

Use a contactor like this that is rated 13A inductive load, which is the downfall of cheaper timers.
http://www.hydroculture.co.uk/maxiswitch-4-way-light-controller-13a


----------

